# Breeding Livefood to sell



## Jamesferrassie (Jul 14, 2011)

Does anyone have any experience on here with breeding and selling live food?
In the past ive successfully bred locusts but only to feed my reptiles. However, I'm thinking of breeding them again to sell and start something up for some extra pocket money. Also im thinking of breeding roaches to sell also.

How much room will I need to do it successfully and is it worth it?


----------



## Paul112 (Apr 6, 2007)

It's a bit pointless unless you've got huge amounts of space. For a start, most pet stores sell livefood tubs for ~£2.50. Postage costs for a small parcel are around £2.70 at the moment, so unless you're able to sell bulk, you'll have trouble finding a buyer. Even on bulk sales of feeders, you'll barely cut a profit from a home-sized breeding setup.

Roach breeding is nothing like it used to be either. There was a short spell where roaches were in huge demand and cost quite a bit to get a colony, but everyone and their grandma breeds them now.

Personal advice, set up colonies for your own reps, and you'll be able to sell any excess should you have it.

Best,
Paul


----------



## Hamish198 (Apr 20, 2010)

I agree with Paul, And certainly no point in breeding locusts.....you can buy a bag of 50 adults off ebay for £10, so you'd have to have a huge amount of room to make it worthwhile. 

But if you wanted to breed for fun, you could always get some of the rarer non feeder roaches and other insects, And breed them for sale as pets. You'd probably make more than if you bred feeders.

Hamish.


----------

